# Ridge Beam



## mp25 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Ridge board question
IRC 2012 - 802.3

2X12 rafters with a 12:12 pitch. This makes the face of the cut rafter almost 16", where the rafter meets the ridge board (not structural). What is the best way for a contractor to handle this situation. He would either have to use a 2x18 ridge board (i don't know if thats readily available?). Any other alternatives? or comments on the gusset plates that the code allows?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 30, 2016)

Does not have to be a single member,1x10 and a 1x8 would do it, the principal is to fully support the plumb cut, that's why rafters opposing on another merely need a gusset to maintain alignment of the cuts.


----------



## mp25 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks, this is really helpful and an easy solution. Having been mostly on the design side of things, i don't always know how to resolve these 'problems'


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 1, 2016)

or maybe a rim board
Product

*Depth Range*
1 1̷8” TJ®-Rim Board 9.5″ to 16″
1 ¼” 1.3E TimberStrand® LSL 9.5″ to 24″
1 ½” 1.3E TimberStrand® LSL 9.5″ to 24″


----------



## fatboy (Jul 1, 2016)

mp25 said:


> Thanks, this is really helpful and an easy solution. Having been mostly on the design side of things, i don't always know how to resolve these 'problems'



Well, you've come to the right place!

Now that you can see the value, step up and help support the forum as a sawhorse!


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 1, 2016)

when i built, we would drop the ridge board to the bottom of the rafter, that supported the rafter and made the gap at the top much better for the ridge vent. A ridge board is not required for rafters framed opposit of each other, it was much easier  to build with one though


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 5, 2016)

I would fail you for leaving that gap at the top.  The plumb cut requires full support, although you can butt the rafters together and scab a piece of plywood on them.  When I was building, we would either use an LVL or use a 2 x 12 with a ripped piece tacked on top.  The LVL would work best for a 2 x 12 rafter with a 12 pitch though.  The idea is that you do not want to put pressure on one point of the plumb cut and induce a crack.


----------



## jj1289 (Jul 5, 2016)

Most of the builders in our area end up using an LVL


----------



## jar546 (Jul 5, 2016)

Why is this listed as a "Ridge Beam" under the topic and not Ridge Board?


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 5, 2016)

Good catch, he does say it is non-structural-but you are correct!


----------

